# Maryland - 2 Maine Coons, asap!



## AngelZoo (Aug 24, 2003)

We are in Maryland, my friends neighbor has 2 male Maine Coons up for adoption. They need to be placed no later then Mid-March.

I met with them last week, and got to take some pictures. They are both very sweet cats, and large! Could certainly use to be put on a bit of a diet.

They are litter mates, now 3 years old, both neutered and up to date on vacs, and healthy.

Here are some photos of them, please respond here if you are interested.

Thank you.


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

tee hee lion cuts  They certainly are beautiful boys, hope they find a good home soon!


----------

